# Flateyri - Reiseberichte



## Murad (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo " Islandangler ", 

in den letzten Wochen kam einiges an Reiseberichten Island - 
u. a. von den Orten Talknafjödur, Sudavik usw., aber leider bisher nicht von Flateyri.
Gibt es dort nichts erwähnenswertes - vielleicht kann der eine oder andere Boardi hier schon etwas berichten ! ?


----------



## shorty 38 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

petri 

sitze grad im hotel in hafnarfjördur auf dem sinnfreien zwischenstopp von flateyri ueber isafjördur nach reykjavik.
wir hatten sau wind und konnten nicht weit raus. es waren relativ wenig schwaerme unterwegs. vielleicht lags ja doch am erdbeben vor anderhalb wochen und nicht am wind, das man lange suchen musste. wuerde mich deshalb nicht wundern, wenn der durchgang vor uns auch wenig raus bekommen hat.


----------



## Borkumshark (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

HI ! Wir waren vom 13 Mai bis zum 20. Mai in Falteyri. War so geil das, als ich zu Hause war am 21. gleich für nächstes Jahr wieder gebucht habe. Hier ein kleines Video http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cKZsDtaJz88

Gerne schreibe ich auf verlangen noch einen ausführlichen Reisebericht.


----------



## Murad (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

Zur Zeit gibt es anscheinend nicht so gutes Wetter mit relativ viel Wind in den Westfjorden - bei Interesse klickt bitte auf nachstehenden Link :
http://www.vedur.is


----------



## norge_klaus (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

Hi Borkumshark,
cooles Filmchen. Aber seid ihr alles 2-Meter-Männer oder habt ihr die Fische vom Gewicht her geschätzt ? Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen dürfte die Waage versagt haben.


----------



## Skalar_AB (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

Hallo,

hier ein kurzer Reisebericht: Ich war vom 3. bis 11. Juni in Flateyri. Wie shorty38 schon oben erwähnte, haben wir leider nicht gerade das beste Wetter erwischt. Die Anreise lief planmäßig, bis auf die Tatsache, dass unser Gepäck von Keflavik nach Flateyri mit dem Lkw hochgefahren wurde. Wir sind um ca. 20.00 Uhr angekommen und mussten bis 0.30 Uhr auf das Gepäck warten. Am nächsten Tag war morgens um 9.00 Uhr Bootseinweisung und ab 11.00 Uhr gings bei ziemlich starkem Wind und Wellen raus in den Fjord. An diesem Tag waren wenig Fische unterwegs, so dass wir um 14.00 Uhr wieder zurückgefahren sind. Am 2. Tag wars wieder windig, wir haben von 11.00 bis 16.00 Uhr wieder im Fjord geangelt und hatten ca. 150 kg Dorsch. Die kleineren unter 60 cm Länge wurden jeden Tag wieder zurückgesetzt. Am 3. Tag wars wettermäßig "wie gehabt", wir hatten ca. 120 kg Fisch. Der 4. Tag sollte unser Glückstag werden, denn das Wetter ließ es für einige wenige Stunden zu, aus dem Fjord rauszufahren, so hatten wir innerhalb von 3 Stunden über 300 kg Dorsche. Wir hätten gerne weiter gemacht, aber der Wind und die hohen Wellen kamen wieder, so mussten wir zurück. Am 5. Tag ließ der Wind immer noch nicht locker, wir konnten ca. 100 kg Fisch landen, wobei 3 Rotbarsche von 30 cm dabei waren. Der letzte Tag war die Bucht bis nachmittags wieder "fischleer". Es war trotzdem ein gelungenes Erlebnis, schade, dass das Wetter nicht so mitgemacht hat, wie man es sich wünscht. Trotzdem fingen wir insgesamt 780 kg Fisch,die wir an die Fischfabrik abgeliefert haben. Auf dem Rückweg kurz vor dem Abflug hat jeder sein Paket mit 16 kg Filet bekommen (8 kg Steinbeißer, 6 kg Schellfisch und 2 kg Dorsch). Eins weiß ich bestimmt: Island sieht mich bald wieder! 

Viele Grüße
Ernst


----------



## shorty 38 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

Hallo, hier ein kurzer Bericht aus Sudureyri. Als erstes möchte ich mich bei Andre Gudat von Andres Angler Oase in Hameln und bei Angelreisen Hamburg für die Organisation bedanken. Für das windige Wetter in unserer Angelperiode kann kein Mensch was und sobald der Wind ruhiger wurde und man auf die guten Plätze ausserhalb des Fjordes kam, waren auch sofort alle Ruten krumm!!!! Aber nun von Anfang an: Treffen am Diestag den 3.6. um 6 Uhr in Hameln. Das hieß für mich den Angelgerätehändler Thomas Thürnau (Fish and Fun) um 5 Uhr in Hemmingen bei Hannover abholen und ruhig nach Hameln fahren. Des Rest der 10 köpfigen Angeltruppe traf dort auch ziemlich pünktlich ein und es stand unserer Anreise nach Frankfurt nur noch ein Umweg über den Hagen bei Bad Pyrmont im Weg. Die Experten (Es lebe die DAM-Vollglasrute) wurden dort aber ziemlich schnell eingeladen und unsere Anreise nach Frankfurt began. Trotz meherer Staus an einer Baustelle erreichten wir Frankfurt am Main/Flughafen pünktlich, luden unser Gerät aus und wurden gleich von Skalar_AB begrüßt. Ernst eure Wahl in dieser Woche in Flateryi zu fischen war besser, aber der große Erfolg blieb uns allen durch den Wind versagt. Einchecken, durchleuchten, Duty Free und Abflug mit Iceland Air. Landung nach 3,5 Std in Kevlavik, Duty Free, Zoll und Gepäck markieren, in LKW packen, Transfer nach Reykjavik Airport, neu einchecken und mit unserem kompletten Gepäck ohne Gewichtskontrolle weiterflug nach Isafjodur. Dieser Landeanflug auf Isafjodur war einer der geilsten Anflüge die ich in meinem Leben erlebt habe. Rechts Berge, links Wasser, extrem Kurven im Fjord und kurz vor der Landung über einen Hügel geflogen auf dem man die Augenfarbe der Scharfe erkennen konnte. Beim Aussteigen begrüßten uns die ersten Windböen und das Lächeln über meine dicke Jacke, welches es noch in Frankfurt (30 Grad plus) gab, verschwand auf den Gesichtern meiner Mitreisenden. Transfer nach Sudureyri und Übernahme der beiden Ferienhäuser. Treffen aller Skipper zur Besprechung um 22 Uhr im örtlichen Supermarkt. Nach Beendigung der Verkaufsveranstalltung für Versicherungen schnell noch die Informationen an meine Crew weitergeleitet und schnell noch eine halbe Flasche Single Malt ( Glennfidich 18 Jahre alt ) geleert und dann ab ins Bett. Jetzt frage ich mich bloß warum "auf'm Hagen" in so gute Drinks Cola geschüttet wird. Am nächsten Morgen war um 9 Uhr Bootsübergabe. Unsere Truppe hatte Bobby 2 und Bobby 10 und mein erster Eindruck war einfach nur Spitze. An alle Aspekte der Sicherheit wurde hier gedacht und seegängig sind diese Boote auch, was wir im Laufe der Woche noch erleben durften. Leider war es am ersten Tag sehr windig und wir konnten nur am Fjordausgang fischen, fingen dort auch unsere Fische über die sich jeder Ostseeangler gefreut hätte. Brachen das Angeln aber sehr schnell ab, weil der Wind drehte und uns die Wellen direkt in den Fjord brachte. Und so eine Atlantikwelle aus der Dänemarkstraße ist nicht gerade klein. An dieser Stelle beende ich den Bericht für heute, da meine Arbeit ruft. Grüße an Skalar_AB und Kittylein (hoffentlich habt ihr unsere Lebensmittel gebrauchen können). Ferner Grüße an alle Shoty


----------



## shorty 38 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

Sudureyri Teil 2: Schnell noch ein paar Zeilen bevor die Österreicher ihre Rache für Cordoba bekommen. Auf Island haben uns die einheimischen Fischer und der isländische Guide die Möglichkeit gegeben in einer Halle der Fischfabrik Fußball zu schauen. Deutschland gegen Polen auf BBC mit isländischer Gastfreundschaft war schon Klasse. Es gab einheimisches Wiking Bier, geräucherten Papageientaucher, fermentierten und geräucherten Eishai und als besonderen Leckerbissen: getrockneter Steinbeisser. Zitat vom Guide zum Steinbeisser: It smels like pussy! Deutschland siegte zur Freude aller und nach dem Fußballspiel ließ auch noch der Wind nach. Also nichts wie raus und erster Stopp auf Höhe des orangenen Leuchtturms, ungefähr 3 Km vor der Küste. Wir fingen sofort auf allen Ruten gute Dorsche und ich wechselte daraufhin auf meine 300gr. Uptide Pilkrute von Shimano. Leider ein Fehler! Nach 3 oder 4 guten Dorschen bekam ich auf diese Rute einen Hammerbiß und der Fisch zog mir langsam aber sicher meine 25er geflochtene Schnurr von meiner Daiwa Tournament Stationärrolle. Nach 15 Minuten sah ich den Knoten zum Backing (35er Monofill vom Brandungsangeln), somit hatte der Fisch mir 300 Meter Schnurr genommen. Als nun der Knoten durch die Ringe lief, fuhren wir dem Fisch hinterher und so holte ich mir meine Schnurr wieder zurück. Langsam löste er sich vom Grund und meine Mitangler standen schon mit meheren Gaffs bereit. Dann überlegte der Fisch es sich erneut und ging wieder Richtung Grund und verharkte sich dort sofort und verschwand nach 1 Stunde Drill. Etwas schweres holte ich noch an Bord und ich nehme an, das er sich in dieser 2 Kilo schweren Seegurke verharkt hatte und der Harken durch die plötzliche Richtungsänderung ausschlitzte. Am nächsten Tag erinnerte mich mein Muskelkater im rechten Oberarm an diesen Drill. Nächstes Jahr bis Du fällig! Und jetzt sind die Österreicher fällig. Gruß Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

Teil 3 Sudureyri: Es war alles super vorbereitet, aber leider muß man auch ein paar Abstriche machen! Der örtliche Supermarkt ist am ersten Abend völlig überfordert. Es sind an diesem Tag 50 Angler aus Deutschland angereist, die alle Brot, Butter, Milch und alkoholfreie Getränke haben wollten. Wenn es Brei vom Himmel regnet, muß man einen Löffel haben! Der "Supermarkt" war bedingt durch seine Größe schnell ausverkauft und die Hälfte der Angler ging leer aus. Kein Frühstück am anderen Morgen, da der Nachschub erst am nächsten Mittag kam und dann auch sofort wieder ausverkauft war. Nach 2-3 Tagen pendelte es sich aber wieder ein und man konnte auch wieder Angelköder in ausreichenden Mengen kaufen. Dieses Chaos passiert dort an jedem Anreisetag und nach etlichen Wochen Erfahrung sollte man aus diesem Mißstand gelernt haben. Durch einen guten Tipp erhielten wir eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Isafjordur, wo wir in einem örtlichen Supermarkt deutlich billiger als in Sudureyri einkaufen konnten. Und wenn ich meine deutlich, meine ich weit weniger als die Hälfte, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. Ferner befindet sich dort ein Schnapsladen, wo man echtes Bier (+ 4,5% ) einkaufen kann. Die Dose Tuborg grün kostet dort 1,70 Euro und stellt eine Alternative zum Duty-Free-Bier da. Kauft man sein Bier dort, kann man mehr Freigepäck, sprich Bleie und Pilker mitnehmen. Angelgerät erhält man dort sehr schwer und wenn auch reichlich teuer. In Isafjordur gibt es einen Schiffsausrüster mit Sportabteilung, welcher auch Angelsachen oder sogar im Notfall Angelruten- und Rollen verkauft. Dieses Gerät eignet sich wirklich für die örtliche Fischerei und den Laden erkennt ihr an der großen Schiffsschraube, die sich vor der Tür befindet. Ferner macht bitte beim Tanken der Boote am Abreisetag keine Fotos oder Videos. Der oberste Boss war sofort nach dem Tanken in unserem Ferienhaus und forderte uns auf die Aufnahmen vom Tanken sofort zu löschen. Unsere Tankanzeige stand bei 92 Liter und 12500 isländischen Kronen, abgerechnet wurde mit uns der Touristenpreis von 14300 isländischen Kronen. Rechnet man diese Differenz mal 16 Boote und  mal 15 Wochen kommt hierbei ein sehr schöner Südseeurlaub raus. Wir fragten, ob die Differenz sich durch den Ölverbrauch erklären könnte und erhielten keine Antwort mehr von Leuten die sehr gut Englisch gesprochen hatten und plötzlich nichts mehr verstehen wollten. Trotzdem werden wir nächstes Jahr dort wieder aufschlagen, aber diesmal mit mehr Erfahrung als beim ersten Mal. Sollte ihr Tipps für euren Urlaub dort benötigen, sendet mir doch einfach eine PN und ich sende euch meine Telefonnummer. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Borkumshark (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

Hi norge klaus ! 
Die Gewichte entsprechen der Wahrheit dies kannst Du gerne auch auf den Bildern die unser super Guide Julius gemacht hat sehen auf der Homepage von Angelreisen.de.

http://www.angelreisen.de/angelurlaub_bericht_102.html


----------



## Borkumshark (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

Hi Shorty 38 !

Werde nächstes Jahr auch wieder nach Island gehen. Schade das Ihr so ein schlechstes Wetter hattet. Bei uns war das Wetter genial, musst Dir mal den Klimaverlauf im Internet von Island ansehen, dann wirst Du sehen das mitte Mai eigentlich immer windstill ist. Wenn Du Interesse hast kann ich Dir mal nen Link darüber schicken. Ausserdem hätte ich noch ne Frage an Dich wäre cool wenn Du mir deine Tel. Nr. mal als PN schicken könntest ?

Mfg Christian


----------



## GiantKiller (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Ferner macht bitte beim Tanken der Boote am Abreisetag keine Fotos oder Videos. Der oberste Boss war sofort nach dem Tanken in unserem Ferienhaus und forderte uns auf die Aufnahmen vom Tanken sofort zu löschen.



wieso lasst ihr euch als kunden nötigen aufnahmen zu löschen?
das ist euer gutes recht und der abzocker kann nicht verlangen, dass ihr die beweise vernichtet.


----------



## shorty 38 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

Hallo Giant Killer, der oberste Boss erzählte uns was vom Persönlichkeitsrecht und Artikeln im Internet. Leider hatten wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht bezahlt und machten uns keine Gedanken und löschten den Tankvorgang. Nach dem wir dann die Touristenrechnung erhalten hatten, wußten wir warum. Daher stelle ich meine Erfahrungen hier ins Board, damit die nächsten Angelfreunde aus Deutschland gewarnt sind oder besser gesagt nicht überrascht sind. Gruß Shorty


----------



## c032851 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

Hi Shorty,
netter Bericht den Du da geschrieben hast!#r Der gleiche Trip steht mir in ca. 2 Wochen auch bevor – freu mich schon wie Sau !!|jump:
Was denkst Du soll ich unbedingt an Gerät mitnehmen (und was kann ich getrost zuhaus lassen)? Eher Pilker oder Gufi´s/Giant Jigheads ? In welchem Gewicht ? Hat man viele Verluste/Hänger ?|kopfkrat
Da ich leidenschaftl. Fliegenfischer bin, lohnt es sich die Peitsche mitzunehmen (fürs Meer)?
Ich weiß, Fragen über Fragen !!
Danke im Voraus für Deine Antworten,
#6
Gruß
Mac


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116225

also hier steh so einiges über tackle, allerdings auch leider ne menge |offtopic...
aber das gro solltest du diesem fred entnehmen können 

liebe grüße und viel spass

mirco


----------



## shorty 38 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

Hallo, nur mal kurz für Norbert vorgeholt. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Nordberg100 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Flateyri - Reiseberichte*

Hallo Stefan,

klasse Bericht mit vielen sehr nützlichen Tipps - ein großes Dankeschön.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwann mal auf Island?


Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------

